# Two free patterns from Berroco (K)



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Here's two free patterns from Berroco that I spotted today (this is the actual PDF of the patterns):

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Berta.pdf

http://media.berroco.com/insider/pattern-pdf/Lupe-cardigan.pdf


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing these patterns..


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.berroco.com/patterns/berta
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lupe-cardigan


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for these!


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank You


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

Love the shawl, have bookmarked it, like I need another shawl in a queue!


----------



## AnnMKatz (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the patterns!


----------



## mobrien0144 (Sep 18, 2014)

galaxycraft said:


> http://www.berroco.com/patterns/berta
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lupe-cardigan


Thanks for this. I hate downloading pdf's. Especially when I don't like the item.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the shawl! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Very nice. Thank you!


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Have any of you had trouble getting all 4 pages to print for the Berroco Shawl?


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for the links.


----------

